# 2nd quiz The Eyes have it!



## David H (Aug 31, 2015)

1 X prime minister
2 X presenters
1 X actors


*A.* *SOLVED *







*B.**SOLVED *






*C.* *SOLVED *






*D.**SOLVED *








*Good Luck*


----------



## Northerner (Sep 1, 2015)

A - Harold Wilson


----------



## David H (Sep 1, 2015)

Northerner said:


> A - Harold Wilson



Well done Alan (you should know the others)


----------



## David H (Sep 1, 2015)

*Clue Time:*

*B.** Clue:* welcome to the house party

*C.** Clue:* get the right gear

*D.** Clue:* Liz has the answers


----------



## Northerner (Sep 1, 2015)

B - Noel Edmonds


----------



## David H (Sep 1, 2015)

Northerner said:


> B - Noel Edmonds



Yes, yes, yes, well done Alan.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 1, 2015)

C - Jeremy Clarkson?


----------



## David H (Sep 1, 2015)

Northerner said:


> C - Jeremy Clarkson?



Woo, woo only one to go.

Well done Alan


----------



## Northerner (Sep 1, 2015)

D - Richard Burton?


----------



## David H (Sep 1, 2015)

Northerner said:


> D - Richard Burton?



'fraid not (I know the Elizabeth Taylor connection) who else was involved with a Liz?


----------



## David H (Sep 2, 2015)

*Clue for D.*

His initials are H. G.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2015)

David H said:


> His initials are H. G.



Hugh Grant  I did think it might be him from your other clue, but it looked too old for him!


----------



## David H (Sep 2, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Hugh Grant  I did think it might be him from your other clue, but it looked too old for him!



You are quite correct.
You've made this one all your own.

Well done Alan.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2015)

David H said:


> You are quite correct.
> You've made this one all your own.
> 
> Well done Alan.



Thanks David. I quite like these - it's remarkable how you can recognise (some!) people just from their eyes!


----------

